# my mouse rack finished!



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

well i Finished my mouse rack.
Please bear in mine i am only 15 and i made this BY MYSELF! 

piccies.
































I need to buy the other boxes tomorrow.
and my multis. and Mice!
multis
















mice








and the mouse shed!











Does anyone know how i can give the mice water while they are in the rack using the standard mouse bottles?
Also i have seen the first mating! the male as soon as put in there new rack mated with 1 female 5 times in a row. Full on to 
Hope you like CHeers Nick


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

bump lol


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

oo lol thats nice, im only 14 and you should see me trying to cut a hole in a thin plastic box, i broke about 3 razer blades and i had to melt half of it of lol  i can poast a pic of it if you want to see how bad it is :lol2:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

hehe go on then 
Im the same with plastic boxes. They always weem to break and crack :censor:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Herp_boi said:


> hehe go on then
> Im the same with plastic boxes. They always weem to break and crack :censor:


haha lol  lets hope my tort isnt sleeping


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

hehe,
I added you on msn if thats ok


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Herp_boi said:


> hehe,
> I added you on msn if thats ok


yer lol


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

*dont lol, im new at makign things  who new plactic could be so hard....*


























lol i know it sucks but, its the best i could do lol, and he seems 2 like it


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

the sides dont look smooth but they are, i melted them so they are rl blunt so he cnt be hurt by them


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

wht hes livign in atm


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice job! I certainly couldnt build something like that and im the same age as you.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

cheers Nick : victory:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

u obv havent sen ym blue masterpeaice


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:: victory:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

hahaha, you know its good, YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

you did great!! well done.
you could make holes in the plastic with a soldering iron or something else hot, it also has the advantage of not leaving sharp edges.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> you did great!! well done.
> you could make holes in the plastic with a soldering iron or something else hot, it also has the advantage of not leaving sharp edges.


lol i had a knife, sizers and a lighter


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> lol i had a knife, sizers and a lighter


:lol2:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> well i Finished my mouse rack.
> Please bear in mine i am only 15 and i made this BY MYSELF!
> 
> piccies.
> ...


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> :lol2:



hehe


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

great job  

we really need one of those! we've got cages everywhere! 

you could always make a hole in the front of the tubs with a soldering iron, and put the end of the water bottle through it.. then use the wire that comes with it to hold it upright.. attach it to the top mesh, or make a couple of small holes with a drill in the side of the tub to put the ends through. 

I can see it in my head, but it's hard to explain! 

alternatively, there are metal water bottle holders that go over the side of tanks that would work.. .










something like this..


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

that looks very well made , and you look like you have a future as a chipy !!(carpenter)
steve


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

are you saying i dont, after i maid this:











im hurt :'whistling2::no1:: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I keep my hamsters in those plastic bins cause they give alot more room than most cages on the market! to attatch the bottles I used a souldering iron angles down to make the whole for the spout and then used thin metal rods *that came with our rotiserie oven :lol2:* and heated them up with a lighter to make holes for the wire to hold the bottles on, basically hooking the wire through the holes instead of bars on a normal cage. If you want a pic ill get you one


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

like on these boxes?
i will make a hole in the tub. and silicon a heavy duty washer on the inside so they cannot reach the cut plastic! Do you think this will work?
Cheers Nick
:notworthy:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah pretty much  Never had any nibbling from my hamsters but i should think the mice and multis have sharper teeth and get bored easily :lol2:


----------



## Craig08 (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks better than alot of the tat in ikea dude! Nice job!

I see you keep leucy ratsnakes too....pimp snakes, awsome!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

hehe ta. Yeah they are great :flrt:


----------



## justask4snake (May 4, 2008)

Hello Nick, I have just noticed this post, here is a picture of one of the mouse racks that is not listed on e bay, as it is still to be cleaned, i love the rack u made, superb job :no1:

cheers Alex


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Just remember to cover the inside of the hole, where you are going to put the bottle nozzle, with mesh as I had a mass breakout of multi's last week because I forgot to do this.
They had lived in the tub for over a year with just a hole for the bottle but they decided to eat their way out on this ocassion.

My hamsters always eat their way out of storage tubs as well.

Other than that herp_boi your stack is fantastic.

Also what is the shed made of??? I can't make it out!!!!!!

If it's metal be careful of the heat in warmer months.

I have a 'bog standard' wooden 10 x 6 shed and I had to buy an air conditioner this year because it was so hot.

I'm glad you found what you wanted closer to home.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

justask4snake said:


> Hello Nick, I have just noticed this post, here is a picture of one of the mouse racks that is not listed on e bay, as it is still to be cleaned, i love the rack u made, superb job :no1:
> 
> cheers Alex


How much are you looking for for these????
What are the measurements of the stand???
I'd be very interested if they'd fit in a car.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i liek what you made very big for them are the space bars on the pic above a little big though? seem like one coul poss slip threw lol 

i want that rack you made for my snails because i want more lol but my question would be if i had make one where the heck would it go lmao!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

saxon said:


> Just remember to cover the inside of the hole, where you are going to put the bottle nozzle, with mesh as I had a mass breakout of multi's last week because I forgot to do this.
> They had lived in the tub for over a year with just a hole for the bottle but they decided to eat their way out on this ocassion.
> 
> My hamsters always eat their way out of storage tubs as well.
> ...


It is made of a hard plastic coated polystyrene with metal bars inside.
It is like an old bt van thing!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice work mate. Im pretty sure theres a way you can hook up a mass watering system (1 large container to all the tubs simultaniously) to the kind of rack you've made. I saw them for sale and some designs when I looked into making similar racking a while back.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> It is made of a hard plastic coated polystyrene with metal bars inside.
> It is like an old bt van thing!


That will keep the rodents warm in winter then.
I'm not so sure about it being too hot in the summer months though!!!!!
Do you have a thermometer in there to check it's not getting too hot.
I nearly lost my rodents a few weeks back with the weather being so hot.

I wish I had the room for something as big as that. I'm stuck with my 10x6 shed at the moment. I am getting another too smaller sheds for the front garden though when I can afford them.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

yeah this shed stays very cool.
In the middle of the summer some of the hottest days i went in there to check and it was cool. It is always very cool. AS it is bright yellow too so that reflects alot of the heat!
Plus it has loads of junk on top so it don't get any sun on top either!
Only problem is during the day it isn't very light in there.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

well done mate, im 15 and you see me cutting piece of wood, takes me bloody hours!!!
so you keeping or selling the mice?


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

saxon said:


> How much are you looking for for these????
> What are the measurements of the stand???
> I'd be very interested if they'd fit in a car.





justask4snake said:


> Hello Nick, I have just noticed this post, here is a picture of one of the mouse racks that is not listed on e bay, as it is still to be cleaned, i love the rack u made, superb job :no1:
> 
> cheers Alex


We have seen these and they are fantastic, rodents look very comfortable and have plenty room. We have one of these cages ourselves and about to get at least 10 this week. 

And very surprised at the price of them too, well worth the money. Perfect for anyones breeding needs.

He is also selling mouse cages I believe and these are also fab.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

thanks,
uim keepin g them. But will sell excess off later on maybe.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Eightleggedfreak said:


> Herp_boi said:
> 
> 
> > well i Finished my mouse rack.
> ...


----------

